
Personality Tests and the Downfall of Democracy - benwerd
https://words.werd.io/personality-tests-and-the-downfall-of-democracy-9a4fe2e835e5
======
fancyfacebook
Maybe it's time to move beyond the "optimize for stat X" phase of business and
society and start thinking about bigger problems.

I mean I get that the MBA programs and stats professors will be upset, but I
think we're due.

